# Flatfish Charlie's new fly rod



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Charlie king of www.twistedcritters.com ask me to build him a new fly rod and i thought you guys would like to see it. 9 ft. 8 wt. 4 pcs. tiger eye blank with tortoise shell reel seat.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

a little more


RANDALL


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

very nice job. I can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Well, my GOSH, Charlie! Your first post! Welcome to 2Cool. Mrs. B


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Mrs Backlasher said:


> Well, my GOSH, Charlie! Your first post! Welcome to 2Cool. Mrs. B


AUNT B, i had to coax him on over, hu. lol.


----------



## jhj415 (May 22, 2005)

Randall impressive as always man!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Another fine job there! Real nice cork work and reel seat/butt. How's casting w/ broken ribs? Jerry


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

Looks great Randall!
Another work of art. 

Welcome aboard Flatfish Charlie!

Hang around and enjoy the show these fine folks put on!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Goags said:


> Another fine job there! Real nice cork work and reel seat/butt. How's casting w/ broken ribs? Jerry


jerry not to be impolite but my casting is girlish right now. i think charlie will get the first cast with this one.

GreatWhite4591, greg thanks charlie and i are breakin it in on the new boat soon as the ribs heal.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

You might say that I am impressed, really impressed, really really impressed! Now that is a custom fly rod. Nice work, Randall.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Yes, it's a beautiful rod, and great quality work, Randall. Good job! I hope your ribs heal up soon. Tell Charlie I said "Hi."


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I am nameing it "Yellow Feather" Charlie likes yellow.


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

as quoted from the movie.."Good Trade"


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

NurseD-bait said:


> as quoted from the movie.."Good Trade"


 Charlie said he was changing his name to " Dances with flyrod "


----------

